# tiny harnesses for little chihuahuas



## bellas little angels (Oct 30, 2009)

I have heard from several people that it is hard to find harnesses for their babies for when they first bring them home so I have been making them and selling them to our customers when they pick up their little chihuahuas.

View attachment 17162


View attachment 17170


View attachment 17178


View attachment 17186


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're lovely and the pups are sooo cute!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh I like them and they can double as cloths! I love the one on the little beige and white pup, except for the ruffle it is good for a little boy, like Ike. But I would l like to have the little black and white puppy!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

They look great! I looove the Hello Kitty.. ha ha


----------



## bellas little angels (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Sorry the black and white one is sold and going home next week with that harness on


----------



## bellas little angels (Oct 30, 2009)

Kitty I figured you would like the Hello Kitty one!!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I made a bunch for Lupita when she was little. Loved putting lace and ruffles on them. My husband would just shake his head at me. The puppies are precious!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

The harnesses and the pup are adorable! I love he lace on the hello kitty harness. Taz had a cute t shirt that was too short s my auntbsewedvsome lace like that on it to make it into a dress.


----------



## Slurpyluver (Mar 19, 2013)

I love those. Way too cute


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 4 of them now and they all fit really nice and they look so cute...


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I ordered one for Ike, can't wait till he gets it!


----------



## Bailey_button (Mar 24, 2013)

Stupid spell check!! I meant sooo nice!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bernie01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Only one word here - Gorgeous


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Aw! I love how you showed the diff sizes its so cute!!! Sm, xs, xx baby sm!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

